# 30s Longhorn bars



## RPower (Feb 20, 2022)

They look like they can be cleaned up pretty well except under the grips, where they are pretty rough.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 20, 2022)

$15


----------



## RPower (Feb 20, 2022)

Sorry ND


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 21, 2022)

$25


----------



## RPower (Feb 21, 2022)

Getting close but ND.  I also have a pair of 26 inch Wald longhorns in much better condition.  PM me if you need those.


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 21, 2022)

$30


----------



## Cycletarian (Feb 21, 2022)

$60. ?


----------



## RPower (Feb 21, 2022)

Sorry gentlemen, ND.  I am rethinking the use of these bars.  Thank you for your posts.


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 22, 2022)

Well that’s a bummer…I have just the bike for those crusty bars..


----------



## Durango John (Feb 22, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> Well that’s a bummer…I have just the bike for those crusty bars..


----------

